# update: pics of progress (pic heavy)



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hi guys, i have been busy today washing the pfs and some universal rocks modules.
tomorrow i'm looking at getting some lava rocks that will blend nicely colour wise with what i have, i will be stocking with mbuna. filter setup and hopefully water tomorrow also.

any suggestions/ comments are most welcome. thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know what your level of expertise is Ozman, but great looking job. 
There's really just a couple of things....It looks like the doors sagged. If you could straighten them up (pick up the left door).
This will also equalize the space between the doors.
Also and again this is just my preference...I would not have locked in the tank with moldings. This will tend to pool water.
I really like the color and the low profile hood. Again good job.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks for your comments smitty814
yes i do have to sort those doors out, i agree with you!

the b/g is ciliconed in position as we all do but the rock modules are not and can be moved around to my liking.
at the mo they are just sitting on the sand (remember they are light weight modules) until i get my lava rocks and arrange the tank properly...but no nothing will be permanent except the b/g.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it's looking good! If anything maybe some smaller rocks around the base of the bigger ones, but looks good either way!

How much did the modules set you back, if you don't mind? PM me if you like.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

JimA said:


> I think it's looking good! If anything maybe some smaller rocks around the base of the bigger ones, but looks good either way!
> 
> How much did the modules set you back, if you don't mind? PM me if you like.


thanks JimA have sent a pm


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks good! Just a suggestion, really a personal preference thing - rotate the middle-left rock 180 degrees so that the upward sloping angle is the same as the rock on the far left. It'd look more natural that way. (In nature, rocks tend to all angle in the same direction unless they've fallen.)


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

atreis said:


> Looks good! Just a suggestion, really a personal preference thing - rotate the middle-left rock 180 degrees so that the upward sloping angle is the same as the rock on the far left. It'd look more natural that way. (In nature, rocks tend to all angle in the same direction unless they've fallen.)


thanks atreis for your suggestion. you may have read earlier that i'm getting some lava rock as well for mbuna ( species are not decided upon) and i just basically put the rock modules in without to much thought as i will probably change things around when i get the lava rocks. :wink:

it's a project that will need adjusting without doubt.

cheers ozman :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking great...how exciting to see this getting set up!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks real sharp Oz! Hope the lava rock is similarly colored.

Is there room behind the BG for equipment?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Looking great...how exciting to see this getting set up!


thanks cichlid-gal, yes it's been a long time coming, and now is my time  i have added lava rock, set up my filters, filled her up and got them running. also a 3000lph wavemaker, led lighting, no heater though i have a ehiem 250w as it's hot over here and the thermometer is reading 28.8c. so the heater will go in closer to our winter when it can get down to 0 deg C. (warm for you guys hey).



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Looks real sharp Oz! Hope the lava rock is similarly colored.
> 
> Is there room behind the BG for equipment?


thanks iggy, no room behind as it's a flat type although it shows 3d on the front it had to be siliconed to the back. being of a very flexible nature, it was easy to roll up to fit between the large braces of my tank.

the lava rock has just gone in (refer above) and i think it works well, as in very similar colours. i could post the latest pics but don't want to be a forum hog, so i was thinking of waiting till i get some fish in there


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Where in God's name is an update?!?!?


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Cool looking tank and I definitely like pic heavy threads!


----------

